# Anyone else keep slugs??



## Atrax robustus (Sep 28, 2006)

Just got two pancake slugs from a fellow snail keeper, anyone else out there keep them or any diffrent sp.
AR.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Sep 28, 2006)

Ive kept and bred a few different species of slugs, I have a lot more species of snails though, as slugs arent as commonly seen for sale, and are more difficult to find for sale, Ive kept Veronicella sloanei (Barbados pancake slugs), Elisolimax flavescens, which are an African species of Banana slug, also Laevicaulis sp (African Velvet Slugs) and New Zealand Leif Veined Slugs, ive also kept some native UK species, Arion ater, Arion ater rufus, Limax maximus, Limax cinereoniger, Limax flavus, and a few other species, and will be receiving some Ariolimax sp (Banana Slugs) soon.


----------



## padkison (Sep 28, 2006)

I am expecting 4 banana slugs next week.  These are for my daughter.  Our last one died on us.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 28, 2006)

man i love slugs and snails, i have a carnivorous land snail(rosy wolf snail eulandia ssp. spelling) this eat other snails like crazy it's native here in fla,not very common,i also have southern pancake slugs also native here,just got more banana slugs(got a winecooler to keep them in had limax maximus also,ariol ater etc. they are such awesome animals:worship: :drool: :clap:


----------



## DoubleD's (Sep 29, 2006)

*I like slugs as well*

Heres a pic of my banana slugs.
Hey Kevin, Whats up?

Dexter D


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Sep 29, 2006)

DoubleD's said:


> Heres a pic of my banana slugs.
> Hey Kevin, Whats up?
> 
> Dexter D


Hi,

I have emailed you about the slugs.


----------



## arachnocat (Sep 29, 2006)

Cool. I might be getting some bananna slugs soon from Niles Biological. They're native here in CA but I haven't seen any in my area since I was little. Those carnivorous snails sound like interesting pets too.


----------



## Atrax robustus (Sep 29, 2006)

Kevin, where did you get your Banana slugs from? The only Sp. I've seen for sale were at the BTS this year (velvet slugs at exotic-pets.co.uk) a friend who's a roach breeder/seller beat me to them but he's only got one left  

My Pancakes layed two clutches (strings) of eggs while they were in the post! Any tips on hatching them? at the moment their in a ventilated tub on damp kitchen roll on top of my poison frog tank (around 26.5C)
Thanks,
AR


----------



## beetleman (Sep 29, 2006)

DoubleD's said:


> Heres a pic of my banana slugs.
> Hey Kevin, Whats up?
> 
> Dexter D


mmm! they look like little banana piglets:drool:  gotta love these guys


----------



## BasementJungle (Sep 30, 2006)

I just placed my order for 2 banana slugs from Niles.  Has anyone ever delt with them before?  I don't know if their going to be banana sized on arrival or microscopic.  Oh well that's part of the excitement.  Ever since I started keeping my _really_ big snails I've had a craving for some more giant land mollusks.


----------



## It_lives! (Sep 30, 2006)

*Where do you get slugs from???*

I think that slugs and sanila re awesome, and i wanted to keep some, but i have no idea on where to get them from, other thank going into the wood s and trying to find some, so where are you all getting these really cool slugs from? :worship:


----------



## BasementJungle (Sep 30, 2006)

www.nilesbio.com  banana slugs are 3.00 apeice


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Sep 30, 2006)

BasementJungle said:


> I just placed my order for 2 banana slugs from Niles.  Has anyone ever delt with them before?  I don't know if their going to be banana sized on arrival or microscopic.  Oh well that's part of the excitement.  Ever since I started keeping my _really_ big snails I've had a craving for some more giant land mollusks.


What species of really big snails do you keep? are they native to the US?


----------



## BasementJungle (Sep 30, 2006)

Let's just say you might even call them giant.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Sep 30, 2006)

BasementJungle said:


> Let's just say you might even call them giant.


Do you know the actual species name? I keep a lot of Giant snails, i'd be interested to know what species they are, please pm me the species name if you'd rather not post it here.


----------



## arachnocat (Oct 3, 2006)

Aww. Niles Bio doesn't stock bananna slugs anymore they just haven't taken them off their website. I had to call to find that out though, they wouldn't respond to my emails. If anyone has any they would like to sell I would be very interested in getting a few


----------



## BasementJungle (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow that sucks they didnt have any trouble charging me for 2 of them last week.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah i called them also, they said that they have'nt had them for a longtime.


----------



## Atrax robustus (Oct 5, 2006)

That explains why they didn't answer my email   hope you get your money back.
AR


----------



## dtknow (Oct 5, 2006)

How do you keep these? I've seen them many times but have never bothered collecting them.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 5, 2006)

dtknow said:


> How do you keep these? I've seen them many times but have never bothered collecting them.


most slugs are pretty easy to keep,they have to be moist at all times,the enclosure/slugs themselves, they will eat a butt load of different veggies,fruits,dogfood(dry) or wet(too messy),most like it kinda cool(exeptfor the tropical ssp. ofcourse)
the banana slugs must be kept pretty cool 60/65 degrees at all times or else they will "melt" away,i keep my bananas in a container, eco earth/moss,very moist and the container is in a small winecooler at 65 degrees and they are doing excellent,but man are these guys SLIMEY:drool:


----------



## dtknow (Oct 8, 2006)

Well there ain't any way to keep them under 65 so I guess I will leave them be. Unless I stick them in the fridge...think of that! LOL


----------



## InvertNix (Aug 1, 2020)

I have just got 8 velvet slugs and for snails I have 2 GALS not sure of the actual type though gotta love slugs and snails.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 1, 2020)

InvertNix said:


> I have just got 8 velvet slugs and for snails I have 2 GALS not sure of the actual type though gotta love slugs and snails.


This thread is 14 years old. I’d suggest starting a new one so that your post isn’t buried in this one.

Congratulations though! Where are the velvet slugs from?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## InvertNix (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks I'll do that. Got them from ebay


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 3, 2020)

InvertNix said:


> Thanks I'll do that. Got them from ebay


I meant, what part of the world do they hail from?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## InvertNix (Aug 3, 2020)

Lol sorry they're African velvet slugs born in captivity here in the UK


----------

